# Operation: own a snake until i move out without my mum finding out (5)



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Another thing - Last time I fed Houdini was pretty cool. Normally I just chuck the pinkies in the box, add snake, put the lid on and leave it for a while. This time tho when I went to put Houdini in he noticed the pinkies before he even got in, curled himself around my finger then struck at the pinkie and devoured it while still attached to me 

I feel like we bonded that night, like we were stalking the mice as a team (granted it was the equivelant of shooting fish in a barrell, but that doesnt make it any less cool!)


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Aww hes not biting you anymore! good stuff, love the blog.. how long till you move out? (ohh and watch the swearing please)


----------

